# How do i remove screen wrinkles?



## toddfla

I just got a new grey wolf II fixed frame screen and i have some wrinkles mostly in the top right corner? It has only been up for 2 days, but they haven't gone away?


Any suggestions on how to remove wrinkles? How tight should i tension the screen? Use a hair dryer? An iron?


It looks great except for this one corner of the screen?


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jason Turk

First off, is the material correct side up? It could be upside down. Secondly, it usually does take more than 2 days to work out the kinks, so I wouldn't worry yet. I am not familiar with those work...are they snaps? It is possible a snap in that corner isn't positioned exactly perfect, causing the ripple.


----------



## tdog_2005

I have some creases in my screen as well, it is a pull down and has been up for 5 days and they havent went away, can the screen be ironed from the back?


----------



## Jason Turk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdog_2005* /forum/post/16856684
> 
> 
> I have some creases in my screen as well, it is a pull down and has been up for 5 days and they havent went away, can the screen be ironed from the back?



That I am afraid you probably cannot fix. It is a nontensioned screen which means it likely will have some waves/wrinkles. I would 10000% NOT iron it. That is for sure a way to destroy it.


----------



## Art Sonneborn

If it's vinyl make sure for at least a day that the room is very warm. If you have a blow dryer put it on low heat and high fan and keep distance to warm specific areas if needed.


One of my front channels behind the screen fell off the shelf into the screen, a mssive pointed bulge about a foot out. I thought it was ruined but in two days 90% gone the rest the blow dry got in about 10 seconds.


No iron !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Art


----------



## Jason Turk

Art is correct, low heat hair dryer works. BUT, move it around frequently...do not leave it in the same place too long or you can "overshrink" it.


----------



## RooRwOrks

If you can put the screen in the sun, this works too. It will actually work better than a hair dryer by evenly heating the screen. If the screen is brand new however, and this does not work or is too much trouble, I would think you could get a replacement screen shipped out to you.


----------



## tdog_2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RooRwOrks* /forum/post/16868176
> 
> 
> If you can put the screen in the sun, this works too. It will actually work better than a hair dryer by evenly heating the screen. If the screen is brand new however, and this does not work or is too much trouble, I would think you could get a replacement screen shipped out to you.



The screen is brand new, and unfortunately i through the box away, i wish i would of kept it so i could of shipped it back


----------



## Jason Turk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdog_2005* /forum/post/16868296
> 
> 
> The screen is brand new, and unfortunately i through the box away, i wish i would of kept it so i could of shipped it back



I don't think that matters. Most screen companies send an advanced replacement, and you then use that box to send back the defective fabric. Worth a call to your dealer.


----------



## BowerR64

I have some wrinkles in my screen but it almost looks like its not cut right. Ive left it because i thought that with time they might sag away but im not sure. WHere the wrinkles are they almost look as if they are there on pourpose but i got it off e-bay and the stuff they sell on e-bay is always a gamble.


Some one may of bought a bunch of screens that were kicked out as not up to the manufacture standards so they were sold cheap to some one selling them on e-bay.


The thing i cant tell with the wrinkles is if its to tight in the center, or the edges. Since its a pull down its fixed at the top and bottom to the bars.


----------



## bbmodem

*Same issue, where to apply heat*

I have the same issue and my screen has creases in the same locations as the diagram. It seems that the center has sagged a bit or the left and right edges are too tight.

Where should I apply the heat to fix this issue?


----------



## ben38

toddfla said:


> I just got a new grey wolf II fixed frame screen and i have some wrinkles mostly in the top right corner? It has only been up for 2 days, but they haven't gone away?
> 
> Any suggestions on how to remove wrinkles? How tight should i tension the screen? Use a hair dryer? An iron?
> 
> It looks great except for this one corner of the screen?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


There is absolutely no excuse for a fixed frame screen to have a single wrinkle. Period.

This screen is defective. (That's right. A fixed frame screen with even one small wrinkle is defective.) Forget about irons and hair dryers. Get your screen exchanged. It's defective.


----------



## Ellebob

This is common with non-tensioned pull down or electric screens. These type of screens all develop wrinkles over time. There is nothing you can do about it except replace it with a tensioned screen. Depending on brand you can replace the screen material for not too much money but it will eventually develop waves again.


----------



## sry123

*wrinkled tabbed screen*

Through my own incompetence in trying to adjust the drop, I managed to cause my tension tabbed screen to retract too far and get jammed in the case (long story) and before I could figure out how to get it out by talking to the manufacturer, it developed a couple of creases from poor storage. A couple of questions:

1) Will the tension itself eventually get the creases out?

2) If not, is there something else I can do?

The screen is a gray 120 inch Antra tensioned screen available on Amazon, if that matters


----------



## Hagar

BowerR64 said:


> I have some wrinkles in my screen but it almost looks like its not cut right. Ive left it because i thought that with time they might sag away but im not sure. WHere the wrinkles are they almost look as if they are there on pourpose but i got it off e-bay and the stuff they sell on e-bay is always a gamble.
> 
> 
> Some one may of bought a bunch of screens that were kicked out as not up to the manufacture standards so they were sold cheap to some one selling them on e-bay.
> 
> 
> The thing i cant tell with the wrinkles is if its to tight in the center, or the edges. Since its a pull down its fixed at the top and bottom to the bars.


I know this is a old thread but I have a da-lite tensioned 120" diagonal 16x9 and I have these same wrinkles and its time to fix it or move on. With a tensioned screen, its suppose to be if the wrinkles are up and down, lessen the tension, wrinkles horizontal, more tension but when they run diagonal, then what?


----------

